# Sweden/ bad bank



## iarladavo (14 Jul 2009)

Hi
Hopefully Im posting this in the right area

Im a Masters student and Im currently about to start my dissertation on Swedens financial crisis and there use of a so called "Bad Bank". I hope to investigate Swedens use of a bad bank, compare Sweden and Irelands financial crisis and how NAMA could learn from Swedens model. Anyone have any other ideas that I should add to this?

My question here really is , Can anyone point to any papers that were written about swedens financial crisis. Im looking more for a paper that deals with the bad bank aspect as I have done sufficent research on Swedens backround and the reasons for there crisis
Can anyone help?any help would be gratefull
Thanks


----------



## Mauri (14 Jul 2009)

My son lives in Sweden, is home on holls at moment. Out with friends tonight but will ask if he can be of help to you.
Good luck.


----------



## Protocol (15 Jul 2009)

Search this blog:

http://www.irisheconomy.ie/


----------



## Sunny (16 Jul 2009)

I don't mean to be smart but surely a Masters Student should be able to research a topic like the Swedish Banking crisis without posting online asking for people to point you in the right direction. I did a quick search and came up with plenty of information. I wouldn't mind if you were asking for something specific but you seem to be just looking for general background info.


----------



## dustyl (18 Jul 2009)

It's a worthy subject matter. It would be great if you could publish your findings. 

Seems like we are going around with our heads in the sand in this country - Sweden was where we are now 14 years ago, they have offered advice on how to deal with it (or how not to deal with it), yet our government seem to be ignoring it. They specifically stated that raising taxes and cutting public spending was a recipe for disaster - a policy that nearly ruined their country. Yet we seem to be paying little heed to this precedent. Very frustrating. D.


----------



## iarladavo (20 Aug 2009)

hey all
Thanks for your help. Im well into my dissertation now and have found out some very intersting aspects of the swedish crisis. just wondering does anyone have opinions on what are the differences and similarities between irelands and swedens crisies

I have this section completed but just wondering does anyone have any fresh ideas or have some I may have over looked


----------



## Vega (27 Aug 2009)

There was a good article on it in one of the papers a month or two ago, can't remember all the points but there were some interesting ones, like the crucial differences between the Swedish and Irish examples, like Sweden was able to set its interest rates and devalue its currency etc.   Which ones have you got so far?


----------

